# Track lighting



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you have a good adjustable digital camera? You can use it as a light meter. Tape a gray poster board to the wall. Put the camera in a mode that displays the setting. Don't move the camera or the light fixture when swapping bulbs.


----------

